# New Squat Record for me...



## MilburnCreek (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, this aint nothing like that 805 high school kid...and I know a lot of you gyus are younger and bigger and stronger than me...but for this old man, this has made my day.

November 5 - with shitty form and bad knees, was able to to do 6 reps at 130 pounds. Big freaking deal.  Started my First cycle.

Jan 28 - two weeks after the end of my first cycle, squatted 200 pounds for 8 reps and felt great about myself.  Never squatted like that before.

Today (March 28) - In week 8 of my second cycle...squatted 300 pounds for 5 reps.  Skinny little twinks in the weight room giving me wide berth and calling me "Sir" now...lol

Just needed to crow a bit . . .


----------



## tWack (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice! You are getting strong!! 

What kind of cycle are you on?


----------



## Big-John (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats man! Dont worry about what others think or can lift. Keep setting goals.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats awsome man!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 28, 2013)

tWack said:


> Nice! You are getting strong!!
> 
> What kind of cycle are you on?



600 test cyp/wk 
400 deca/wk

Plan to end this cycle early May, cruise a few weeks, and start cycle 3 in the summer with higher levels of test and adding eq.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

Hell yeah Milburn ..take over the squat rack as us oldies got skills too bro.. great to hear..warm those legs up good prior for sure .!


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

Damn. That's serious gains. I mean not blowing smoke up yer ass, that's  damn impressive. 192% increase in total mass moved. I wish I made gains like that!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 29, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> 600 test cyp/wk
> 400 deca/wk
> 
> Plan to end this cycle early May, cruise a few weeks, and start cycle 3 in the summer with higher levels of test and adding eq.



Your gonna love the eq makes me eat like a horse no pun intended lol. Have you ever considered doing a run with tren? I dont usually get sides from tren so for me tren makes everything better


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 29, 2013)

srd1 said:


> Your gonna love the eq makes me eat like a horse no pun intended lol. Have you ever considered doing a run with tren? I dont usually get sides from tren so for me tren makes everything better



Havent considered it,but only because I really dont know enough about it...might have to be my next research assignment


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 29, 2013)

Great job!  Looks like your cycle is going well for you. Keep it up and you'll need to get new pants as well!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 29, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Havent considered it,but only because I really dont know enough about it...might have to be my next research assignment



If you dont get the sides to bad id bet it will end up being one of your favorites:love1:


----------



## striffe (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats. Im happy for you.


----------



## tWack (Mar 29, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> 600 test cyp/wk
> 400 deca/wk
> 
> Plan to end this cycle early May, cruise a few weeks, and start cycle 3 in the summer with higher levels of test and adding eq.



Are you permanently cruising or on TRT?


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 30, 2013)

tWack said:


> Are you permanently cruising or on TRT?



"yes."   lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thats great matey... huge strength increase. Seriously though great progress. Just be careful with upping the weight fast as the heavier you go the more chance of injuring yourself.


----------

